# Need opinion of my routed bead board top-cap.



## RickDel (Mar 14, 2009)

Hello, I'm a newbie here and I'd like your opinion of this top cap I routed? It's 1 1/4" wide and it will cap 3/8 Georgia Pacific beadboard (and a slightly modified chair rail). I was pretty proud of my first routing profile, but based on some comments I received from another woodworking forum I'm starting to think maybe something's wrong with it. What do you guys think? Does it look strange or flawed? 

























(I'm going to add a 1" back band and try end the cap and chair rail into it)

Thanks


----------



## tdublyou (Jan 8, 2010)

Rick,
My opinion, (which is worth exactly what you're paying for it), the second picture is the best looking of the set. IMHO the molding should continually step out as it goes up. In the first picture, the cap starts out thinner than the chair rail below.
Just my 2 cents.


----------

